# Vaginal dryness



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Got a question. I am on some meds that put me in to temp menopause. It says it causes menopausal symptoms. I read about vaginal dryness. Is it usually internal or external dryness or both? I don't notice internal but externally I have a lot of itching. I don't think it's an infection. I think just irritation from being dry.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Poopster, Here's what I know. In every woman who has her plumbing still intact there is a hormonal shift that occurs during the month. There is a change in PH level (acidity) in the secretions of that area between days 7 and 21 of the cycle. This can cause an itchyness as the increased acidity irritates your tender bits and pieces. It doesnt' have to mean you're 'dry' but there are many products out there that can help with that, Vagisil makes a good one.Whatcha on, Depo? Lupron?Wes


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Wes,Yes, I am on Lupron. I know about the hormonal shift. I've never experienced this kind of sympton.. EVER. I am assuming it's from the Lupron.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

did you get the one month shot or the three month dose?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yes, indeed, I assume it's due to the Lupron.


----------



## Kimberley Coulter (May 6, 2003)

Ask the doctor for a script for estrogen cream. This usually helps. Don't suffer needlessly.Menopause is a ######!!!


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I am now on the three month shot.I can't use anything that contains estrogen cause it will defeat the purpose of the Lupron.Thanks for your responses.


----------

